# Testing TheraTube Red vs. THIN spear pole rubber



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

*BEWARE THIS TEST IS BEING EXECUTED BY A MINUSCULE 14 YEAR OLD!!!!* :read: :bonk:

OK, in my previous post inquiring about spear pole rubber, i quickly made up my mind to compare it to TheraTube Red, since nobody seemed to have much experience with this spear pole rubber specifically.

Firstly, this test will be half factual, half opinionated. It will also be done with no equipment, ie. chrony or scale.

I will be testing the draw of the two rubbers first, and then I will continue this thread with a penetration test (using both 1/4 hex nuts and .490 caliber 174 grain lead balls) at a later time (once the snow outside begins to melt). In a third post I will begin the discussion of (in my opinion) their best uses, in addition to all this I will report on the quality of the rubber.

*EXPERIMENT ONE: Draw weight*

*TEST SUBJECT ONE:*

Rubber: TheraTube Red

Frame: Natural

Grip: Hammer

Attachment: Gypsy Tabs

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Result: light to Medium weight

*TEST SUBJECT TWO:*

Rubber: 7/5 inch OD, 5/16 ID spear pole rubber

Frame: Natural

Grip: Index finger and thumb support on forks

Attachment: Around the forks

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Result: Heavy weight

Hope everyone found this useful.

YOURS IN SCOUTING, Liam


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shoot a spear with the pole rubber.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Very interesting thank you. I shall look forward to hearing about the performance of the spear pole rubber.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

*BEWARE THIS TEST IS BEING EXECUTED BY A MINUSCULE 14 YEAR OLD!!!!* :read: :bonk:

OK now for the penetration test.

2 soda cans lined up in a row will be shot at with both slingshots using both 1/4 hex nuts and .490 caliber 174 grain lead balls.

*EXPERIMENT TWO: PENETRATION*

*TEST SUBJECT ONE:*

Rubber: TheraTube Red

Frame: Natural

Grip: Hammer

Attachment: Gypsy Tabs

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Range: Point blank

Ammo: Lead balls

Result: failed to penetrate

*TEST SUBJECT TWO:*

Rubber: TheraTube Red

Frame: Natural

Grip: Hammer

Attachment: Gypsy Tabs

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Range: Point blank

Ammo: Hex nut

Result: Failed to penetrate (dented deeper than lead ball)

*TEST SUBJECT THREE:*

Rubber: 7/16 OD, 5/16 ID spear pole rubber

Frame: Natural

Grip: Index finger and thumb support on forks

Attachment: Around the forks

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Range: Point blank

Ammo: Lead balls

Result: Penetrated both cans and stopped within second

*TEST SUBJECT FOUR:*

Rubber: 7/16 OD, 5/16 ID spear pole rubber

Frame: Natural

Grip: Index finger and thumb support on forks

Attachment: Around the forks

Band length: 7 3/4 inches (19.7 cm)

Draw length: 22 inches (55.9 cm)

Range: Point blank

Ammo: Hex nut

Result: Penetrated first can and stopped inside

Hope everyone found this useful.

YOURS IN SCOUTING, Liam


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you compared this against Thera Band Gold? I cannot get gold in NS I can sure get spear gun rubber.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG...that certainly seems to confirm Gamekeeper John's very low opinion of Theratube Red! It didn't penetrate an ALUMINIUM can ??!!

Mind you the spear pole rubber wasn't that much more impressive. Do you think it might have needed a longer draw?


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> OMG...that certainly seems to confirm Gamekeeper John's very low opinion of Theratube Red! It didn't penetrate an ALUMINIUM can ??!!
> 
> Mind you the spear pole rubber wasn't that much more impressive. Do you think it might have needed a longer draw?


It is very possible that my draw length is insufficient, LOL :rofl:. Reason being... I made both rubbers equal in length depending on the amount of weight i could handle with the spear rubber. So what I had to do was find a length that I could JUST be able to pull back all the way. So i had to go with approximately 8 inches of rubber.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any way to test each rubber for maximum elongation? When I get new rubber, I take a ~3" piece, mark off one inch in the middle, stretch it until it can't stretch any further, then measure how much the unstretched inch now measures. That will tell you how much band you'll need between the fork tips and your pouch for your particular draw length. To compare apples to apples, it's best to use each rubber at it's maximum stretch.

Great work so far, thanks for sharing your results.

ruthie: I find a lot of ammo won't penetrate empty aluminum cans. They're so light that they dent and fly. I've only had proper can carnage when I shoot them on the ground and they have less directions to flee.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

studer1972 said:


> Any way to test each rubber for maximum elongation? When I get new rubber, I take a ~3" piece, mark off one inch in the middle, stretch it until it can't stretch any further, then measure how much the unstretched inch now measures. That will tell you how much band you'll need between the fork tips and your pouch for your particular draw length. To compare apples to apples, it's best to use each rubber at it's maximum stretch.
> 
> Great work so far, thanks for sharing your results.
> 
> ruthie: I find a lot of ammo won't penetrate empty aluminum cans. They're so light that they dent and fly. I've only had proper can carnage when I shoot them on the ground and they have less directions to flee.


ah...OK. I haven't tried ally cans.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

OK overall for the spear tubing...great quality. this is some tough stuff and i personaly wouldnt go any thicker than this (7/16 inch OD, 5/16 ID. Now with that said...people may want to go heavier but for me im good.

As for TTR, i think its a good plinking rubber especialy for just fun. However when it comes to hunting-no good. One good use i found for it...it fits perfectly on my marksman folding brace SS.


----------

